# În atenţia SIS



## clairebear84

In the text I'm translating on Rasputin, it says that he was
"În atenţia SIS"
 
I think it means that he was under the surveillance of the SIS, am I right?
 
Mersi!


----------



## Trisia

Hello,

I guess you might be right. That's probably what I'd understand reading this. Just to make sure, maybe you could give us the complete sentence (if necessary, also the one preceding/following it).


----------



## clairebear84

Profesorul Pounder a demonstrat, ca unul dintre gloanţe provenea cu siguranţǎ de la un revolver britanic, marca Webley Mk VI, folosit de serviciile serete britanice din acea perioadǎ. “Cǎlugǎrul nebun” era în atenţia SIS, deoarece insista ca ţarul să-şi retragă trupele din război. Este posibil ca la atentala participat locotenentul, ofiţer ataşat unei cellule a SIS în St. Petersburg.
 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Trisia

Well, it literally means that the SIS was concerned about him. I'd take it to mean just what you said.  Let's see if anyone differs.


----------



## anto33

Hello,

I would say that SIS kept an eye on the "crazy monk"....


----------



## Trisia

anto33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would say that SIS kept an eye on the "crazy monk"....



Sounds great. It sort of means the same, but I love the choice of words.


----------



## mikey21

Clairebear are you translating the text from Romanian into English or vice versa? Your text has a few mistakes.



anto33 said:


> I would say that SIS kept an eye on the "crazy monk"....



It's a mere technicallity but I'd go with "kept an eye on "Crazy Monk"". Without the article, and capitalized becasue from what I can tell it's a code name used by the SIS.

SIS in Romanian would be literaly translated as "Serviciul de Informaţii Secrete" which would make absolutely no sense, so I'd go with something like "Serviciul Britanic de Informaţii" (British Intelligence Service) or "Serviciul Secet Britanic" (British Secret Service), the first would be the better choice.


----------



## clairebear84

I'm translatinf from Romanian into English. I'm going to go with "kept an eye on..." One minor point is that in English he's known as the 'mad monk'.

Thanks for all your help!


----------

